# CD-Rom drive not found by kernel

## Mr.QNo

Hi all,

3 SATA-HDD as Raid5, found as ata1-3, what is exactly is it should. sda1-sdc1 build up md0.

BIOS recognizes SATA cd drive, and it is expected to show up as ata5. But dmesg:

```
[    1.460299] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
```

No sd*, no /dev/cdrom. Not even a error message in dmesg or syslog.

Kernel config

What might be wrong?

TIA

Chris

----------

## DONAHUE

boot cd,run

```
dmesg | grep -i sr

lspci -k
```

what driver is the cd using?

cd should be at /dev/sr0

----------

## Mr.QNo

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> boot cd

 

That is a bit difficult, since i have no linux boot cd here. And i have no other cdrom writer.

----------

## DONAHUE

How did you install gentoo?

If you used a usb flash drive, boot that and run lspci -k and post the result here.

If you can boot installed gentoo, run lspci -k and post the result here.

----------

## Mr.QNo

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> How did you install gentoo?

 

CD, long time ago, CD is gone.

 *Quote:*   

> If you can boot installed gentoo, run lspci -k and post the result here.

 

```
# lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 Northbridge only single slot PCI-e GFX Hydra part (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 Northbridge only single slot PCI-e GFX Hydra part

00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD990 I/O Memory Management Unit (IOMMU)

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD990 I/O Memory Management Unit (IOMMU)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port E)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port G)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx1 port A)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 40)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-MA770-DS3rev2.0 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 41)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller (rev 40)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5002

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a102

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

02:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5007

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5/GA-EG45M-DS2H Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

06:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB363 SATA/IDE Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

06:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB363 SATA/IDE Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: pata_jmicron

07:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5/GA-EG45M-DS2H Motherboard

08:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB363 SATA/IDE Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

08:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB363 SATA/IDE Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: pata_jmicron
```

----------

## VoidMage

Well, it depends on which controller is in use but this might matter:

```
00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode]
```

That's a BIOS setting you need to to fix.

----------

## Mr.QNo

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode]
> ```
> ...

 

I never would have looked after that  :Smile:  Now the cd is found, sr0 exists.

Next step will be to get /dev/cdrom and other links by udev. There is no /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules

----------

## VoidMage

/dev/cdrom (and alike) symlinks aren't that important and  the recent udev at most creates just /dev/cdrom.

----------

